# Mickey Mouse slave says Hi!



## mroony (Oct 16, 2008)

My name is Matt. I have been working for Walt Disney Entertainment for 1.5 years now. I have done many special events and work on almost every show at Disney's Hollywood Studios. My current project is the load in of the new American Idol Experience. Its is going to be an amazing production for a theme park and even if the show doesn't impress the gear sure will.

I have trolled here for a while on and off for a couple of years... I figured it was time I said something.


----------



## Footer (Oct 16, 2008)

Awesome, had many a friend who did the disney thing, and some that still are. Its a lifestyle... my question that I always ask disney people, what are the current grooming standards?


----------



## slimrocktwo (Oct 16, 2008)

Do you know a guy named Nick Reichert? He used to be my supervisor in our high school's auditorium, and I think he's now working on that experience show..


----------



## Ame (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome Matt! Curious who else your working with down there? Good luck with your load in and see you in the booth.


----------



## cdub260 (Oct 16, 2008)

I've known quite a few people over the years who have worked for the mouse. They either love it there or they hate it there.

Which camp are you in?


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome to the booth, Matt. Before you say more, you might want to have a look at this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...ry-information.html?highlight=confidentiality. Anyone ever wonder why "the mouse," one of the primary users of cutting-edge technology, is rarely featured in the trade magazines? Or why its vendors are not allowed to include it among their lists of clients?


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! From what I understand, you might want to have Derek delete this thread. We have at least one other CB member who works for a large Rodent but you'll have to get to know him real well privately before he even admits that to you, because he likes his job and doesn't want to be fired. There may be more but they may be even more cautious than he is. 

But have fun, get to know the search function and join in the conversation. We are generally a good group of people to hang out and chat with.


Ame said:


> Welcome Matt! Curious who else your working with down there? Good luck with your load in and see you in the booth.


So that I can report them as well and get you all fired?


----------

